# [SOLVED] Thomson TG585 v7 homegroup issue



## euro-g (Jan 28, 2010)

:4-dontknoI have win 7 ultimate on both PC and Laptop and have been using homegroup without any problems. Then my Pluscom AWR 7200 router packed up, i now have a Thomson TG585 v7 supplied by my ISP "TalkTalk". Now, the homegroup will not work at all. I have left the homegroup on both computers an have tried to set up a new one, no joy. In network and sharing site map, both computers can see each other, but not in homegroup. I have tried to set a homegroup from both machines but when i go to the other one, i dont get the join option, just the create new homegroup option. Can anyone help please.:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 homegroup issue*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

If you are using DHCP or Auto IP your computer should pick up the new IP's assigned by your Router thru your ISP. Are these computers have Auto IP or Static assigned?

You may try the ipconfig release and renew command on both computers if both have Auto IP assigned.
Click the Start menu button on the Windows taskbar => Click Run... on this menu.
From the black screen or command prompt type ipconfig /release and press enter

Then type ipconfig /renew and press enter

I would disable any Security/Firewall Software such as Norton, Firewall etc. If your windows firewall is enabled make sure to exclude Files and Printer sharing.

Also, verify that Netbios over TCP/IP is enabled on both computers =>http://ttcshelbyville.wordpress.com/2009/12/17/enable-netbios-over-tcpip/

See if these helps, if not we'll try to troubleshoot more.


----------



## euro-g (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 homegroup issue*

*Thank you for that, they temporarily recognised each other but would not accept the passwords that the other generated, they kept telling me that the upper/lower cases were wrong, they were`nt. Anyway, did all of your intructions again an am now back to original problem.:4-dontkno*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 homegroup issue*

Try this, it shouldn't prompt you for the User LogIn:

Try to create a User Account for each computer, for ex. Vista has LogIn, create a Vista LogIn, the same Username and Password, create the same thing in Windows 7 and Vice Versa. I'd to this on all computers in your network, it won't harm. This will eliminate prompting for a Logins when trying to access each computer. 

Pls. let me know.

Also in Vista & 7 I would disable password protected sharing, do the following:

1. In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.
2. Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply


----------



## euro-g (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 homegroup issue*

*Hi again, the passwords i am having problems with are the ones generated by the computer when i create a homegroup, not user accounts. Anyway i have disabled the password protected sharing in network and still cant solve the problem. When i re-connect my old router everything works great, problem is, it drops the connection every few minutes, this is why i have got a new router.*

STOP STOP STOP, IT`S WORKED, DONT KNOW HOW, DONT KNOW WHY.Something you got me to do has worked, when i started to post this reply i werent working but it is now.THANK YOU, THANK YOU


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Thomson TG585 v7 homegroup issue*

ha...ha...the BOLD RED fonts has caught my Attention big time, I'm happy for you, you got it resolved.

and You're very welcome!


----------

